# Fine Art



## Paige Lewis (Jan 29, 2011)

This is my soon to be brother in law's website, he is a brilliant painter and will paint anything that you request, you can even send him a photograph that you would like to have painted and he is able to ship anywhere.

http://www.nigelhughesfineart.co.uk/file/Welcome.html

Enjoy and thanks.


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice website. I would love to see more of his art displayed on there though. He looks very good, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comment, some more paintings have been put on the website now. Is there anything sort of paintings in particular you would like to see? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 30, 2011)

my favorite is the Under the Ocean one its really pretty


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2011)

Paige Lewis said:


> Thanks for the comment, some more paintings have been put on the website now. Is there anything sort of paintings in particular you would like to see? Thanks again for your input.



No nothing in particular. I looked at them again and they are very beautiful. I will have to show them to my son when he comes home, he's an artist also.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Marty for looking, the under the ocean painting is a favourite of mine too. Thanks again Candy for taking the time to look, he is about to start a painting of my tortoise for me so i will definitely put it up once it is done : )


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow!! His art is stunning. I particularly like "Rustic I"
I would love to see his artwork that he has painted from photographs.


----------

